# TD Contract questions



## banjokeith (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello all!

I have been a long-time lurker here, and knowing the rules I attempted to do a search for this topic. I didn't get any results, but if this is a topic that has been discussed in great detail and I just missed it I apologize!!!

I was recently hired on as a per-show tech director for a theater company that just fired their full-time TD and was not ready to recommit to another salary. It is a decent company, and is well-run but seems to not be into providing written contracts. As of now, I have not had any problems, and I trust the company's manager completely, however the Board of Directors (as most do) scare me a bit. 

I wanted to create a very basic contract and submit that prior to each production I'm hired on for. I can think of most of the basics, but I was wondering if anyone has a similar contract that they would be able to post or share. I am not in the financial position that I want to pay a lawyer to create one for me, and I am not too too concerned about getting too in depth with it. I just want to make sure that I am not missing a seemingly obvious point I should add that could come back and haunt me down the road.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, and thanks to everyone for the years of information I have been getting out of these boards!

Keith


----------



## mixmaster (Jul 3, 2009)

1st You need something in your contract about hours worked and compensation received. Along with that, whether they consider you a part time employee or a subcontractor may affect what kind of insurance and taxes you or them may be responsible for. The requirements will vary from state to state so look it up and put it in writing in you contract.
2nd I would get a job description. It's been my experience, that the job of TD can mean different things to different people, especially when you get community theater and non professional people involved. Who do you report to, who reports to you, and whether or not you have the power to hire and fire crew.
3rd If your group performs in multiple venues, or even a single venue that you don't own, I would look into a clause to release you personally from liability for damages you weren't directly responsible for.


----------

